# NAS + Apple TV 2



## Jerometav (2 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous et merci d'avance pour les retours que vous pourrez me donner.

Alors voilà, je suis équipé d'un MBP (wifi 5,0ghz), d'une Time Capsule 2 To et d'une ATV2 jailbreakée.
Grâce au Jailbreak de l'ATV, je peux regarder les films contenus sur ma TC (dont j'utilise une partie en tant que disque dur externe) directement depuis mon ATV, ce qui s'avère extrêmement pratique. Mais 2 To ne sont plus suffisants et j'aimerais m'acheter un NAS tout en conservant la simplicité d'utilisation que j'ai actuellement.

Je voudrais donc savoir si quelqu'un a déjà fait ce que je cherche à réaliser ou sinon si vous pouviez m'aiguiller vers un NAS (8-10 To) qui me permettrait de faire quelque chose de ce genre.


Merci beaucoup à ceux qui me répondront !


----------



## flotow (2 Juin 2014)

Cela me semble plus une question en lien avec l'Apple TV étant donné qu'il faut que le NAS soit compatible avec celui ci. On déménage !


----------

